
Apple confirms MacBook Pro thermal throttling, software fix coming today - bhaile
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/24/17605652/macbook-pro-thermal-throttling-apple-software-fix
======
_bxg1
I can't imagine what kind of "missing digital key" could have this effect, but
it'll be exciting if independent benchmarks confirm the claimed improvement.

